# Why so expensive?



## voodoocat (Sep 21, 2003)

A 6x6 negative carrier for my enlarger is $10 on ebay.  A 35mm negative carrier is $55.  That is new, because there were none listed on ebay.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 21, 2003)

I've wondered the same thing myself when looking at neg carriers in catalogs!  It's two thin pieces of metal with hinges and a hole in the middle, what the heck?!


----------



## carlita (Sep 21, 2003)

i'm not sure it's a matter of the 35mm carrier being expensive, but rather that you've found a 6x6 that's uncharacteristically cheap.  that's most likely cause it's on ebay though.  is there a reserve on that auction?  

maybe i'm just imaging this, but i thought 6x6 carriers ran at least as high as 35mm and that sounds like a pretty normal price (maybe even a smidge on the low side) for a 35mm carrier to me.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 21, 2003)

There are about 4 6x6 negative carriers on ebay right now going for between 10-$15.  I did find one 35mm that has a day left and is at $26.  For now, I think I'm going to buy the 6x6 carrier and make an adapter out of cardstock to fit inside.


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

i just made a neg carrier for full frame (to include sprocket holes) for 35mm.... with 25 cents worth of matt board. can do the same for any as long as you do it correctly.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 22, 2003)

motcon said:
			
		

> i just made a neg carrier for full frame (to include sprocket holes) for 35mm.... with 25 cents worth of matt board. can do the same for any as long as you do it correctly.



I have a Omega DII and a Beseler 23C and they both readily take homade neg carriers.  I use scrap mat board and gaffer tape.  I've made carriers for Widelux, 6x7cm, 6x9cm, and 2"x5" negs and they all work pretty good.

(If you are wondering about the 2"x5" format I have modified a 4x5 darkslide so that I can take two 2x5 panos on one 4x5 sheet of film.)

Another thing I have done is buy 35mm carriers, and use my Dremel tool to cut out larger holes.  Or you can have the local machine shop do it for a few bucks.


----------

